# Bearded dragons and waxworms !



## dean69b (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi just wondering if anyone can help ive got a beardie and hes about 7 months old. I bought him some waxworms the other day as he had gone off his crickets ( think this is due to him shedding !) but i understand they are quite high in fat and wasn't sure how many he could have. I am only using them as a treat so i'll only feed them to him every few days after bathing ! Does anyone else feed theirs waxworms and if so how many at a time ? I also give him locusts as a treat as he absolutely loves them but just thought waxworms would be something a little different. Appreciate any feedback anyone can give !!:2thumb:


----------



## MattThing (Dec 27, 2009)

Either Morio's or Waxies I'll feed one or two a week if that. : victory:


----------



## dean69b (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice one, thanks Matt !!


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

there's all ways a big debate on wax worms on how many to feed 
it depends on what you are doing with your dragon
its understanding what your dragon needs
its understanding how long it takes your dragon to digest different live foods
all live food plays its part in a dragons diet

wax worms are part of my daily feed
i use over a 1000 a week in one way or another
but I'm a breeder so my dragons need the higher fat intake
or keep them till they turn into moths there's very little fat in moths
babies love them

as a staple or a treat try 

butter worms 
silk worms
phoenix worms 
morio worms
beetle grubs


----------



## MattThing (Dec 27, 2009)

woodrott said:


> there's all ways a big debate on wax worms on how many to feed
> it depends on what you are doing with your dragon
> its understanding what your dragon needs
> its understanding how long it takes your dragon to digest different live foods
> ...


Why would your dragons need so many? I'm not doubting your care, I'm intrigued.


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

MattThing said:


> Why would your dragons need so many? I'm not doubting your care, I'm intrigued.


as a breeder what i try to do is when my females have bred and are making eggs i try to supply the dragon with enough fat and protean to make the eggs and maintain there daily body usage this then shows in the dragon when she has finished breeding for the year

IE this is amber's weight this year
when paired a female weighs 1100g 
she had 3 clutches over 4 months
when she finished she weight 990 g
she only then needed a few weeks to gain her lost weight
a lot less strain on her body


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

woodrott said:


> as a breeder what i try to do is when my females have bred and are making eggs i try to supply the dragon with enough fat and protean to make the eggs and maintain there daily body usage this then shows in the dragon when she has finished breeding for the year
> 
> IE this is amber's weight this year
> when paired a female weighs 1100g
> ...


 
this is only part of the story
if you would like to know more give me a call for a chat
01244382780

im not saying its right or wrong the way fire and ice dragons do it but it works for us


----------

